

What is the Future of Blogging? - puranjay
http://www.dnfblog.com/what-is-the-future-of-blogging/

======
samstave
Fuck any article that starts with a talking pop-up avatar.

I am not interested in anything you have to say now - and closed that.

~~~
linh
Totally agree.

